# Grille Shutter Help...Anyone?



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't know what the connector for the shutters look like, but there is also wiring for fog lights on the bumper even though they aren't an option on the diesel.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure as anything but the ECO had shutters. 

If the connector is on the driver's side, it might be for the Outside Air Temp sensor. The sensor is located in the cutout for the driver's side fog light - even if there is no fogs.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

TX CTD said:


> I don't know what the connector for the shutters look like, but there is also wiring for fog lights on the bumper even though they aren't an option on the diesel.


I initially thought that too, but I don't see any connectors/wires on the passenger side. I'll have to check into that a bit more, thanks.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm not sure as anything but the ECO had shutters.
> 
> If the connector is on the driver's side, it might be for the Outside Air Temp sensor. The sensor is located in the cutout for the driver's side fog light - even if there is no fogs.


Yeah, that would be my luck, I go and buy a grille shutter cuz I found one for a decent price and find out the car never came with one...lol. What sold me on the fact that it should is the WA7 RPO code that designates the aerodynamics package that includes the grille shutter(or so I read online). 

As far as the temp sensor, you can see that dangling separately in my first pic.

Thanks for the reply, maybe I had too many beers when I tried plugging it in the other day. I'll have to look into it a little more closely I guess.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Diesels do, in fact, have shutters, so no need for any more confusion there. I can also verify the plug is on the driver's side. It's been a year since I've been into that part of the car, but I seem to remember a mismatch between the number of wires and the number of pins on the plug--that there were 4 on one side of the connection, but only 3 on the other, leaving a dead pin on the plug. The plug should still fit, though. I had a shutter error code last year, and I remember researching wiring diagrams to see if one had been dislodged or they had forgotten to connected after I hit a deer the previous fall. It turned out, there was just a dead pin. If the plug fits, it should be the one you need, regardless of the number of pins/wires involved. (The outside air temp sensor should only be 2 wires, and the fog harness is a different shape if I remember correctly.)


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> I don't know what the connector for the shutters look like, but there is also wiring for fog lights on the bumper even though they aren't an option on the diesel.


Fogs aren't a factory option on the 2014 Diesel, but they are a dealer-installed option. If a car was ordered with them, they show up in the trunk and the dealer has to put them in prior to delivery.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jondaytona said:


> Yeah, that would be my luck, I go and buy a grille shutter cuz I found one for a decent price and find out the car never came with one....


every diesel came with shutters


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks guys, much appreciated with the info. 

I've got multiple projects goin on so I only spent a minute last night looking at it again. The connector seems to fit and go 2/3 into the actuator, so I'm guessing it has something to do with the pins not aligning. So now with your confirmation, I will either "make it work" or obtain another connector to swap out. Maybe there's something funky goin on from the accident, who knows.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

So with the confidence of knowing what I have should work, thanks to this forum, I was able to figure it out. It's so simple and stupid, but I just wasn't sure and didn't want to force anything. I started thinking maybe the rubber gasket was holding it back from going in all the way. After applying some Vaseline, wouldn't ya know it, the connector went right in and clicked. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I would have used silicone/dielectric grease, but at least you got it together and working.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Taxman said:


> I would have used silicone/dielectric grease, but at least you got it together and working.


Petroleum Jelly was sitting on my tool cart right next to where I was working, so I used it for trial purposes. The front end is not together yet, but when I finally get it together, I will use your suggestion and clean up the connector then use the dielectric grease. My dad is a retired electrician, I get that all the time from him too, except he calls it "goose grease".....lol


----------

